# Bestandteile einer WSDL Datei verstehen.



## Fissko (1. Dez 2018)

Hallo,

leider bin ich bei meinen Fragen im Internet noch nicht so ganz schlau geworden. Ich möchte einen einfach Web Service mit Eclipse Jee und dem WSDL Designer erstellen. Dazu habe ich mir erstmal per UML ( Klassendiagramm) Gedanken über den Aufbau gemacht. Nun verstehe ich aber auch nach stundenlangen Einlesen nicht, was genau die Bestandteile der WSDL Datei repräsentieren z.B. Port-Type, komplexer Typ, Binding etc. Außerdem steige ich nicht dahinter, was der Unterscheid zwischen Element und Attribut ist. Nur bei den Operationen ist klar, dass diese Methoden darstellen. Allerdings frage ich mich bei diesem, ob es nur get, set, und insert Methoden gibt. Hat jemand irgendeine Empfehlung, wo man die einzelnen Bestandteile einer WSDL Datei erklärt bekommt und lernt, von einer Programm Idee die einzelnen Dinge den Bestandteilen von WSDL zuordnen zu können? 

Danke schonmal.
MfG
Fissko


----------



## httpdigest (1. Dez 2018)

WSDL (https://www.w3.org/TR/wsdl/) an sich bedient sich ja zwei anderer W3C-Standards, um zu funktionieren:
- XML (https://www.w3.org/TR/xml/) als Markup-Sprache, um die WSDL-Elemente selbst zu beschreiben
- XML Schema (https://www.w3.org/TR/xmlschema11-1/), um eine Typdefinition der XML-Strukturen in XML selbst zu beschreiben

Jetzt ist erstmal die Frage: Verstehst du XML an sich nicht (was ich aus der Frage "was der Unterscheid zwischen Element und Attribut ist" ein bisschen raushöre), oder hast du Probleme, XML Schema zu verstehen oder WSDL an sich mit seinen spezifischen XML-Elementen?

Aber, um WSDL zu verstehen, empfehle ich dir erstmal, XML Schema zu lernen. Es gibt für Java sowie für alle anderen Sprachen auch Tools, um etwa aus entsprechend annotierten Java-Klassen eine WSDL zu generieren, oder um aus einer WSDL entsprechende Java-Klassen zu generieren.


----------

